# SL280 oder Eisbär 280



## marki321 (26. Januar 2017)

*SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

Hallo Männer, 

hab schon nen anderen Thread aufgehabt wo es um partielle Hitzeentwicklung bei einem I7 4790k und einer GTX980TI ging.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/466247-hitzeproblem-evolv-atx-tg-i4790k-980ti.html

Custom Wakü fällt für mich raus, Anschaffungskosten sowie Arbeitsaufwand sind mir derzeit zu hoch

Ich kopiere mal nen Teil des letzten Postings von mir..

Ich hab mich nun entschieden eine AIO zu kaufen, Tendenz SilentLoop 280 oder ne Alphacool Eisbär 280

Da ich plane mir bei Erscheinen eine 1080ti ( alternativ AMD Vega ) zu besorgen und ich die auch so kühl und leise wie möglich haben möchte, was würdet ihr empfehlen? Wie sind die AIO Lösungen der Hersteller wie zb die MSI Seahawk oder EVGA Hybrid Dinger da die ja nur 120mm Radiatoren haben soweit ich informiert bin?

Sollten die gut sein wäre meine Tendenz SL280 und später ne AIO Lösung mit der Graka

Oder halt die Eisbär da sie ja Schnellverschlüsse hat und erweiterbar ist, jedoch möchte ich nicht selbst den Kühlblock auf der Graka tauschen, sprich gibt es Grafikkarten mit kompatiblen Kühlern? 

Danke schonmal

Gruß


----------



## Chimera (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

Also, grundsätzlich sind ja beide von Alphacool, nebenbei noch die Fractal Design Kelvin Modelle, dennoch unterschieden sie sich in einigen Punkten grundlegend: die Silent Loop darf man nicht(!) drosseln, sprich man muss sie permanent mit 12V füttern und kann nur die Lüfis per PWM regeln, zudem erlischt bei der SL durch Mods die Garantie, ergo ist Schläuche wechseln oder Radi tausch erst nach Ablauf der Garantie möglich (oder wenn man auf die Garantie verzichten kann). Da ist die Eisbaer und die Kelvin halt schon etwas vielseitiger, beide kann man drosseln und auch erweitern. Ach ja, bei der SL nutzt man die Pumpe mit Reverse Flow, bei den anderen beiden normal.
Was bei der Eisbaer bissel ein manko ist: im Vergleich zur Loop ist sie deutlich klobiger. Ganz allgemein muss man fast noch die Lüfter ins Auge fassen. Ok, die Pure Wings empfand ich an sich lautstärkenmässig ganz ok, aber leistungsmässig nicht (kühlte nicht 1°C besser als vorher mit dem Macho). Erst nach dem Tausch gegen Silent Wings 3 HS PWM merkte ich nen Unterschied. Die Lüfis der Eisbaer und Kelvin sind halt auch nicht so die ultrasilent Lüfis, wobei mich die Lüfis der Eisbaer bissel leiser vorkamen als jene der Kelvin. Wobei da natürlich immer Optimierungspotenzial ist 
Bei der Eisbaer musst du halt auch noch bedenken, dass der eine Schlauch just wegen der Schnellkupplung bissel weniger flexibel ist, was in manchen Cases die Verlegung etwas umständlicher macht, dafür ist die Eisbaer halt auch etwas günstiger als die SL. Mich persönlich(!) stört halt an der Schnellkupplung, dass man sich damit ne Leckrisikostelle einholt (sprich im Gegensatz zu nem einteiligen Schlauch könnte es dort wohl eher zu nem Lecklein kommen).
Im Endeffekt kannst du auch nach reinem Gusto entscheiden, welche dir optisch und von der Ausstattung her am besten passt


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

Es gibt die Schnellkupplung der Eisbaer separat zu kaufen (10€). Damit kann man jeden beliebigen Kühler zusammen mit 11/8er Schläuchen nutzen


----------



## marki321 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

So, ich hab günstig nen SL240mm geschossen. Eingebaut, Top Produkt, Super Temperaturen und von der Pumpe nix zu hören. Mein Hitzeproblem hat sich dementsprechend verabschiedet 

Nun gehts allerdings weiter ... 

Vom Airflow her hab ich nun einiges ausprobiert und habe folgendes Temperaturtechnisch als bestes Setup für mich ausgemacht ( Bild im Anhang )


Würde nun gern noch die Lautstärke reduzieren, Silent Wings 3 fänd ich zwar super würde aber bei Gelegenheit gern noch die Acryl Shrouds von Phobya verbauen am Radiator. Und dort sind die SW3 dann leider nicht einsetzbar.

Die Eloops sind doch auch nicht komplett plan? also auch nicht für die Shrouds geeignet oder?

Gleichzeitig würde ich gern den hinteren 140mm Lüfi ersetzen durch einen der nen bisschen mehr Dampf hat jedoch sehr leise ist. Hatte nen PureWings2 140mm hinten verbaut. Lautstärke super aber viel zu wenig dampf, gab direkt Hitzestau
Der PHANTEKS PH-F140SP schaufelt zwar gut aber ist leider auch nicht grade der leiseste.

Für Empfehlungen und oder Ratschläge immer Dankbar

Grüße


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*



marki321 schrieb:


> gab direkt Hitzestau



Das ist mir zu hoch.
Du hast einblasend 2x140mm Lüfter und ausblasend 1x140mm + 2x120mm Lüfter.
Wo genau staut sich bei dir die Wärme?
Zwischen einem langsamen 120/140mm Gehäuselüfter und einem schnellen sind vielleicht ein paar °C Unterschied, nichts wirklich tragisches.
Mehr Luft und spürbar leiserer Lüfter ist ein Ammenmärchen.
Entweder ist das Lager so schlecht das du es eh bei jeder Drehzahl hörst oder du hast halt ein lautes Luftgeräusch von den Schaufelblättern.

Laufen deine Gehäuselüfter mit fixer Drehzahl oder vom Mainboard temperaturgeregelt?


----------



## marki321 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

Im Bereich über der Graka, nen großer Teil der Frischluft von Vorne wird direkt vom Radiator eingesaugt, wenn ich dort ( vor dem Hecklüfter / über der Graka ) die Hand hinhalte ist da kein Luftzug mehr zu spüren, auch wenn ich außerhalb am Hecklüfter die Hand hinhalte spüre ich weitaus weniger Luftzug bei den PureWings2, Ich dachte wenn ich dort nen Lüfter mit etwas mehr Förderleistung verbaue das ich evtl noch nen Teil der Frischluft bis dorthin bekomme  ?

Das Lager bei dem Hecklüfter ist okay, was ich höre sind die Luftverwirbelungen, da gibts doch bestimmt etwas leisere Varianten?

Lüfter werden komplett übers Mainboard geregelt , SilentLoop sind die 120mm PureWings2 PWM , die 140mm sind alles 3pin


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

Erhöht sich die Drehzahl der Lüfter auch unter Last?
Das du im Leerlauf hinten nichts spürst soll ja auch so sein.
Oder möchtest du beim Surfen ständig einen nervigen Lüfter hören?
Die Luftumwälzung ist ja trotzdem da, auch wenn du sie mit der Hand nicht umbedingt spürst.
Vor allem bei deiner Lüfterarmada musst du dir um gestaute warme Luft wirklich keine Gedanken machen.

Wenn du die Lüfter vom Lagergeräusch noch leiser haben willst:
Produktvergleich Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 120mm, Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 140mm, Noctua NF-P14s redux-900 140mm | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## marki321 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

Ja die Drehzahl geht unter Last hoch , das ich im Idle keinen Luftzug bemerke ist mir klar 

Nur selbst unter Last kommt hinten halt nicht wirklich viel Frischluft an, da dachte ich könnte ich evtl etwas verbessern. Lagergeräusche hab ich ja nicht, was ich höre sind nur die Luftverwirbelungen der Lüfter wenn die Drehzahl steigt. 
Ich such halt einerseits nen Hecklüfter der nen besseren oder vergleichbaren Luftdurchsatz hat wie der Phanteks und trotzdem Leiser ist und halt zwei 120mm Lüfter für den Radiator die mit den Phobya Acryl Shrouds kompatibel sind und schön leise und effizient sind.

Quasi such ich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Chimera (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

Warum sollten die SW3 nicht mit Shrouds gehen? Wegen der Rahmenform? Nun, ein Shroud ist ja auch nur wie ein Lüfi ohne Rotorblatt, sprich ein rundes Loch in nem eckigen Rahmen und der runde Rahmen vom SW3 würd da genau aufliegen  Zudem haben die SW3 ja spezielle Radiatorecken, nicht solche wie die SW2. Das einzige, was dann nicht ginge, wären die normalen Schrauben von der Länge her. Nur: warum auch noch Shrouds...?
Wenn ich zurückdenk an die Review von PCGH, dann brachten dort die zusätzlichen 25mm vom Shroud nicht grad unglaublich bessere Tempis. Dafür, dass es dann gleich noch fetter aussieht, fand ich es sogar dürftig. Sieht eben auch nicht gerade sehr hübsch aus, wenn da dan nein 75-80mm fettes Teil unter dem Deckel hängt   Kannst du übrigens ganz einfach selber testen, wieviel es bei dir bringt: nimmst nen alten Lüfi, schneidest den Innenbereich raus (die Stege durchtrennen, Kabel ausfädeln) und schon hast du nen super günstigen Shroud


----------



## marki321 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

mhh ... du könntest also die sw3 für nen radi empfehlen?  , welche denn ? die Highspeed ? oder die normalen ? in meinem fall natürlich die 120mm

oder die eloops ?

Wie siehts mit dem Hecklüfter aus ? auch nen sw3 ?


----------



## Chimera (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

Nun, ich nutze wie gesagt 2 AIOs, die Cryorig mit 280er und die SL 120, an beiden hab ich die Silent Wings 3 PWM und beide Male die High Speed Version. Warum? Nun, weil ich damit einfach den viel grösseren Spielraum hab. Meine beiden 140er erreichen zwar nie die 1000 U/min (welche die Non-High Speed hätten), doch nun ist auch Winter und im Sommer hab ich fast 40°C in der Wohnung (ist halt blöd, wenn man 12h am Tag volle Sonneneinstrahlung hat: erspart im Winter Heizkosten, ist im Sommer aber unerträglich) und da hät ich gerne noch die Möglichkeit, falls nötig, dass ich höher als 1000 U7min gehen kann 
Bei der SL nahm ich auch die HS, auch weil ja die beiliegenden Pure Wings auch bis max. 2000 U/min drehen können. Zumal ich eh noch ne 125W CPU hab, die an warmen Tagen gerne mal bissel ins schwitzen kommt  Nun drehen auch diese beiden nicht so hoch (aktuell beim zocken im Bereich 1000-1100 U/min), dennoch hab ich lieber mehr Luft nach oben anstatt am Limit unten zu sein.

Ne Alternative, die ich eigentlich nur nicht nahm, da grad nicht erhältlich bei meinem Händler: Noctua. Da mir die braunen halt auch nicht so passen, wollt ich erst die NF-S12B Redux holen (wären etwa gleich teuer gewesen wie die SW3). Die eLoop schloss ich gleich aus, da ich schon 3 Stück davon hab und nicht sonderlich begeistert bin. Sie schaufeln zwar ordentlich Luft (hab 2x den B12-2 und 1x den B12-3), sind für mich(!) dabei aber deutlich zu hören. Dachte erst, dass es nur an der Gitterfront liegt, doch der B12-3 ist im Heck und bläst gegen das Gitter, doch auch der ist mir zu laut bzw. das Geräusch find ich(!) unangenehm.
Vor den SW3 hat ich vorsuchsweise 2x den 140er EKL WingBoost 2 Plus am 280er Radi und die waren einerseits optisch hübsch und andererseits geräuschmässig gut, aaaaber leider pustemässig eher ähnlich schwach wie die Pure Wings. Hab dann noch den Bitfenix Spectre Pro, den Akasa Apache und nen alten Gelid Silent 14 PWM dran, doch von denen hat mich keiner so recht überzeugen können (bin zwar nicht so heikel, nutze ja auch nur noch DHE Grakas, aber nervige Geräusche mag ich auch nicht  ). Der Gelid und der Akasa waren zwar leistungsmässig ok, aber erst im oberen Bereich (gedrosselt nicht so toll). Den Bitfenix mag ich allgemein nicht so, da ich bei einigen Modellen immer so hässliche Lagergeräusche hat.
Naja, hab dann mal bastelmässig meine beiden Silent Wings 2 am Radi angebracht und die begeisterten mich rein vom Laufgeräusch her am meisten. Da sie aber nicht auf Radis ausgelegt sind, hat ich natürlich grosse Hoffnung in die SW3 gesetzt und drum mal zu denen gegriffen. Naja, hab auch Glück gehabt und 4 Modelle ohne nervige Geräusche erwischt  Hab sie extra vor dem Einbau schön einlaufen lassen, seither laufen sie 1A super-duper. Die Rahmenform der SW3 ist eben auch bissel anders als jene der alten SW oder SW2, was sich in meinen(!) Augen gegenüber den SW2 vorallem performancemässig positiv zeigt. Das Geräusch ist bissel anders als z.B. bei den Shadow Wings, ist aber schwer zu bestimmen. Ich find es z.B. nicht störend oder laut, es ist einfach...anders 

Im Prinzip kannst du auch bei den Pure Wings bleiben, wen ndu mit diesen zufrieden bist, sonst gäb es auch noch die Phanteks PH-F120XP PWM, die Phanteks PH-F120MP PWM, dann die Thermaltake Riing, usw. Bzgl. der Phanteks, da müsstest du mal den DerKabelbinder fragen, wie die sind, wobei ich nicht mal weiss, ob er nur die 140er getestet hat oder auch die 120er. Es gäb noch uuuuunzählige Lüfis, von Scythe, von Deepcool, von EKWB, usw. Ich orientiere mich da meist an der eigenen Erfahrung, sprich was mir(!) bisher am meisten zusagte und was in Reviews nicht allzu schlecht abschneidet


----------



## Venom89 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*

Falls noch nicht gelesen. Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 / B14-PS im Test: 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist

Nutze selber die PS und bin sehr begeistert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Falls noch nicht gelesen. Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 / B14-PS im Test: 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist
> 
> Nutze selber die PS und bin sehr begeistert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Tja, mag auf die 140er zutreffen, nur: was nützen die einem an nem 240er Radi  Persönlich mag ich alle Noiseblocker nicht, weder BlackSilent, noch BlackSilent Pro oder eLoop. Die einen haben zu grosse Qualischwankungen, die eLoop erzeugen für mich(!) ein zu unangenehmes Geräusch, vorallem wenn sie schneller drehen.
Aber allgemein muss man sagen: Empfehlungen für Lüfis sind Bullshit. Grund ist einfach: kein einziger hier nimmt Geräusche gleich wahr wie jemand anderes, ergo haben gewisse Aussagen auch nicht so viel Gewicht.
Ist halt nicht wie bei nem Mobo, ner CPU, etc.
 Im Prinzip muss man sich fast ein paar Lüfis holen und dann selber testen, denn auch Case spielt ne Rolle, wo der PC steht spielt ne Rolle, uvm. Drum kann man Aussagen wie "Sind die ultraleisesten Lüfis die ich je hat" auch in keinster Weise 1:1 auf sich übertragen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: SL280 oder Eisbär 280*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Falls noch nicht gelesen. Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 / B14-PS im Test: 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist
> 
> Nutze selber die PS und bin sehr begeistert.



Wenns um den Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlung geht, hätte ich persönlich diese gar nicht gewählt, da es die lautesten sind. 

Dann hätte ich eher die SW2 gewählt, da in meinen Augen bester Kompromiss.


----------

